# Rochester Institute of Technology (R.I.T.) - Graduate Film and Animation (MFA)



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Rochester Institute of Technology (R.I.T.) - Graduate Film and Animation (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2017)

*Application deadline: *
December 1 (Early Action)
February 15 (Regular Deadline)
*
Admission requirements:*

To be considered for admission to the MFA in film and animation, candidates must fulfill the following requirements:


Hold a baccalaureate degree from an accredited college or university,
Submit an on-line portfolio of work that demonstrates the applicant's skills, visual sophistication, and aesthetic awareness,
Submit official transcripts (in English) of all previously completed undergraduate and graduate course work,
Submit a 2 to 3 minute on-line self portrait video,
Submit two letters of recommendation,
Submit a personal statement of purpose detailing why the candidate wants to attend graduate school and what they will bring to the program, and
Complete a graduate application.
Scores from the Graduate Record Exam (GRE) are not required for admission. International students are required to submit English language test scores such as TOEFL. Applicants who are capable of good academic work as well as artistic visual expression, and who demonstrate an interest in the exploration of new artistic ideas and experiences, will be favored. The graduate faculty makes recommendations based on the above interlocking criteria.

Students who are evaluated to have MFA potential but need additional study in preparation for graduate courses will be advised to take such courses either prior to entrance or during their first year of study.

All correspondence concerning applications or catalogs should be addressed to the Office of Graduate Enrollment Services. Students interested in the program should have their application process completed by January 15. Applications received later than January 15 are considered on a space-available basis.

*Portfolio Requirements:*

The review committee is looking for work that is original in concept and content. It does not need to necessarily be motion media, but should be visual or aural. Examples include films/videos, photos, drawings, paintings, sculpture, stop motion puppets, scripts, storyboards, and original music.

Applicants must present what they consider to be the best of their work, not all of their work. Films or videos should total 12-minutes or less. A short, complete piece of work is preferable to a demo reel. If there are no short works then a 12-minute excerpt of a longer piece is acceptable.

Applicants must place their portfolios on a Web or FTP site, such as Vimeo or YouTube, which can be easily accessed by RIT faculty for review. Your application should include a URL Web or FTP address to your online portfolio. If your portfolio is placed on a shared Web or FTP site that contains other files, be sure the file name contains your full name (which must match the name used on your application materials). When applicable, please include any usernames and/or passwords necessary for access to your portfolio. Please provide an inventory sheet or table of contents with your portfolio, and if it is not obvious, clearly indicate what your combination was to group and collaborative pieces. This can be a separate description or can be included in the portfolio presentation.

Applicants are also required to produce a 2 to 3 minute video self-portrait to accompany the online portfolio. This should include information about the applicant such as why you want to attend the School of Film and Animation, which concentration you wish to pursue, and why. Please include information about one significant accomplishment you have made. Sound and picture quality should be clear. The online portfolio and self-portrait must be mounted on Slideroom.com once a Slideroom account is established.

For more information about portfolio guidelines as well as assistance in uploading an online portfolio, contact Graduate Enrollment Services.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Rochester Institute of Technology (R.I.T.) - Graduate Film and Animation (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------

